

Ask HN: What's the size of the WhatsApp web app? - vezycash

I mean, how many megabytes of assets would I download whenever I open that site?<p>I&#x27;m asking because it takes an awful lot more time to open than Facebook or even Youtube.
======
eveningcoffee
Relevant [http://www.nukeador.com/23/01/2015/we-have-to-fight-again-
fo...](http://www.nukeador.com/23/01/2015/we-have-to-fight-again-for-the-web/)

~~~
vezycash
Your link doesn't answer my question.

